# Ravelry's new format (changed after 13 years!)



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

So, what do you HT/Ravelers think? I can't stand it! There's something about the format that gives me (and a lot of other people) a splitting headache, and someone pointed out that it looks like a website aimed at teenage girls, to which I agree.

First world problems, I know.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I hate it. 

Almost as much as I miss the "new" Facebook as opposed to the Classic Facebook format. Hate it. 

Hate change. I'm old.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thesedays said:


> So, what do you HT/Ravelers think? I can't stand it! There's something about the format that gives me (and a lot of other people) a splitting headache, and someone pointed out that it looks like a website aimed at teenage girls, to which I agree.
> 
> First world problems, I know.


Did you see this??!?! You have the option to go back to the old format! I just did! 

https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/for-the-love-of-ravelry/topics/4045331?newlook=0


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

I had to go look.... I'm not crazy about it, but it is a bit cleaner than what it was. It does remind me of the teen color schemes from the 90's though!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I also went back to the old format, and Gleepish, a lot of other people are saying that the site looks like a graphics throwback.

The biggest complaint, mine included, is that the new format has caused headaches.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I hated the old version. 
Don't love the new version, but a little easier to use & find things.
Wish it would just go to a regular forum like this one is.


----------

